# qt4.4.3 update to 4.5.2Ã¯Â¼ÂŒqt4-desinger compile fail!!



## xiaoj (Aug 8, 2009)

*qt4.4.3 update to 4.5.2ï¼Œqt4-desinger compile fail!!*


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer.
# make
......
.obj/release-shared/newform.o(.text+0x2a): In function `NewForm::grabForm(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QIODevice&, QString const&, qdesigner_internal::DeviceProfile const&)':
: undefined reference to `qdesigner_internal::NewFormWidget::grabForm(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QIODevice&, QString const&, qdesigner_internal::DeviceProfile const&)'
.obj/release-shared/newform.o(.text+0xdcb): In function `NewForm::NewForm(QDesignerWorkbench*, QWidget*, QString const&)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerNewFormWidgetInterface::createNewFormWidget(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)'
.obj/release-shared/newform.o(.text+0x128b): In function `NewForm::NewForm(QDesignerWorkbench*, QWidget*, QString const&)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerNewFormWidgetInterface::createNewFormWidget(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)'
.obj/release-shared/preferencesdialog.o(.text+0x24e): In function `PreferencesDialog::PreferencesDialog(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerFormEditorInterface::optionsPages() const'
.obj/release-shared/preferencesdialog.o(.text+0x63e): In function `PreferencesDialog::PreferencesDialog(QDesignerFormEditorInterface*, QWidget*)':
: undefined reference to `QDesignerFormEditorInterface::optionsPages() const'
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDesigner.so: undefined reference to `QCss::Parser::parse(QCss::StyleSheet*)'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer.

# pkg_info | grep qt4
qt4-assistant-4.5.2 Qt documentation browser
qt4-clucene-4.5.2   QtCLucene full text search library wrapper
qt4-corelib-4.5.2   Qt core library
qt4-dbus-4.5.2      Qt4 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
qt4-designer-4.4.3  Qt ui editor
qt4-doc-4.5.2       Multiplatform C++ application framework
qt4-gui-4.5.2       Qt graphical user interface library
qt4-help-4.5.2      QtHelp module provides QHelpEngine API and is used by Assis
qt4-linguist-4.4.3  Qt localisation tool
qt4-moc-4.5.2       Qt meta object compiler
qt4-network-4.5.2   Qt network library
qt4-opengl-4.5.2    Qt OpenGL library
qt4-phonon-4.5.2    Qt4 multimedia framework
qt4-phonon-gst-4.5.2 Qt4 multimedia framework, gstreamer backend
qt4-porting-4.5.2   Qt utility to assist with porting Qt3 applications to Qt4
qt4-qmake-4.5.2     The build utility of the Qt project
qt4-qt3support-4.5.2 Qt3 compatibility library
qt4-rcc-4.5.2       Qt resource compiler
qt4-script-4.5.2    Qt script
qt4-sql-4.5.2       Qt SQL library
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.5.2 Qt SQLite 3.x database plugin
qt4-uic-4.5.2       Qt user interface compiler
qt4-uic3-4.5.2      Qt backwards-compatible user interface compiler
qt4-webkit-4.5.2    Qt4 webkit engine
qt4-xml-4.5.2       Qt XML library

# pkg_version -vIl'<'
qt4-designer-4.4.3                  <   needs updating (index has 4.5.2)
qt4-linguist-4.4.3                  <   needs updating (index has 4.5.2)
```

only these two qt components upgrade faile.what should i do with qt4.5.2?


----------



## Maurovale (Aug 8, 2009)

You should first remove all qt4 4.4.3 from your system and then install qt4 4.5.

Something like:



> pkg_delete -f qt4\*



And then try to install qt4 4.5


----------



## xiaoj (Aug 12, 2009)

done, thinks


----------



## Raffaele (Aug 18, 2009)

*Solved!*

I have the same problem in the same situation.. I solved with a bit less drastic procedure:


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer && make deinstall && make install
```

Cheers
Raffaele


----------

